# What exterior wood filler do you guys use ?



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

My favorite wood filler for exterior timber (Nordsjo ) is no longer being manufactured due to new laws on toxic additive's in this product. So what do you use on exterior weatherboards ? I have been researching a few like Earls and Timber mate.
Any comments or recommendations ? cheers


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Depends on what we r filling, cavity size, nail holes, etc. Mostly Elmers Wood Filler, AquaGlaze for nails with latex paints, Bondo with saw dust added, or elastomeric patching compounds.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

nail filler and shallow repairs dents and dings my favorite, Ready patch.Major wood repairs 2 part epoxies.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Have been using this product for decades,
it may be outlawed where your at or not.


----------

